# mites



## blackskull (Dec 5, 2010)

hi i have just found mites on my 1 yr old jungle carpet python, cilla. in 15 yrs of keeping snakes i have never had a problem with them and would welcome any advice in gettin rid of them.

i have read that an ivomec solution will kill the mites and eggs and wondered if any one has used theis method

thanks


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi
no i havent used that solution i used ardap spray, but i did a few things-
1) took out all decor and water dish logs that type of stuff, and put them in the freezer for 24-48 hours to kill any eggs or living mites in the tinyest places.
2) took the snake out and bathed in luke warm water (once done that leave it in a different RUB or tank with kitchen roll as substrate)
3) spray tank with your spray (or what ever your using), spray EVERY WHERE in the tank/RUB in the corners and cracks, you need to make sure you get everywhere, as mites can get everywhere!)
4)once left the doors open or lid of there RUB/tank for at least 2 hours, you can put your snake back.

- REMEMBER: also tank the substrate out (depending on it) and freeze it as well (if it is loose substrate or if it is kitchen roll or paper throw it away).

hope this helps a bit!

sophie x


----------



## blackskull (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks for the advice. i bought an off the shelf treatment called insect spray by beaphar which contains ivermectin. i didn't want to use the frontline method as its not designed for snakes.

the treatment helped but not got rid of them all yet so i also ordered some callington spray off ebay and will use that when it arrives.

i also cleaned and froze all the decor

once again thanks rob


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

no problem glad i can help, and hope you get rid of them, how many snakes have you got ? if u have more than one check to see if any of the others have them! 


sophie x


----------



## blackskull (Dec 5, 2010)

ive got 2 snakes, the jungle carpet python which has the mites and a royal python. the royal doesn't seem to have any but i do keep checking to see if he has any. 

i also had to buy a snake hook, as the carpet python does not like being handled at the mo, she ok with hand in viv up close but thats it at the mo. so it was fun treating her


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats good keep checking both snake JUST in case they some back  hehe i bet that was a treat


----------

